# warm weather predators



## Dmcgee (Feb 4, 2005)

Down here in texas it gets pretty hot pretty quick and I hear a lot of people say they only like to hunt during the cooler months. Does anyone else agree or does everyone hunt year round. Are different calls better in times of the year?


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i hunt coyotes and fox year round can only get money for there skins in the winter months but theres still too many harrassing our baby calves.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

Hot weather is not the best calling condition. Coyotes are like ppl, they like to lay in the shade and if it is really hot, they want to stay there. Very early morning before it heats up would be best. Also, when it is hot, they don't need the calories like in cold cold weather, and don't seem to be as hungry. Depending on the month, howling would be my choice.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

October 1st through March 15th once the females are bred or having pups i stop hunting for personal reasons.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

stop hunting???? Are you crazy??


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Im with rocky, A dogs gotta eat sometime, so get out there. I have a question, does anyone ever call in a momma and pups? Is that a stupid question, whatever. Good luck tex


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Ditto's Brad. :beer:


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

one time myself and a friend called in 2 families of yotes. We were never sure exactly how many there were, but at least 9 and maybe as many as 12 or 13. we only got 2. I wish we would have had a dog. June and July are my favorite months to hunt, weather is nice and the pups are easier to call, plus the adults get very protective and aggressive, especially with small pups still in the den.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Do at least locate the den after harvesting the parents and put the pups out of their misery of starving to death without the parents to fend and kill for them? You sound like your doing this still for sport and not for any kind of animal damage control?


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

There seems to be some confusion on these boards concerning method, motive, ethics, etc. My only motive for killing coyotes is adc. i get paid to do it by a private contractor. Don't get me wrong. I love what i do. The methods i use are realistic methods. They produce dead coyotes. If a wounded coyote crawls in a hole and dies a week later, he is still dead, and i have succeeded in my initial goal, a dead coyote. If i kill the adults and the pups are too young to fend for themselves and they die, good. Once again my goal is accomplished. There are those that have a misguided view about coyotes. They are not a noble emblem of the American west. They are a filthy, diseased predator. Talk to a stockman that has lost 100 head of lambs to coyotes. He can give you a much more accurate description. That would be the same rancher that pays the taxes and works the land so you sporto's have a place to hunt. What would you say if your paycheck never showed up for a month or two? That is what a rancher feels when he goes out and finds dead lambs. It is money right out of his pocket. Does this make me sound immoral or unethical? I suppose it does. Is it realistic in western Dakota? You bet it is. Now, you seem bent on taking the moral high ground with me. If you want to take on morals and ethics issues, show up around here in the fall, and watch all the East River peckerwoods that come out here and think that western Dakota is their back yard to do as they please. Trespassers, fencecutters, suckups, liars, drunks, and slob hunters. Thats what I see every fall. Channel your critical energies towards where the problem is when it comes to hunting, and leave us hillbillies out west alone.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

blah blah blah blah blah. I have just as much right as you do to be in the grasslands i paid for them just as you have. You cowboys come and shoot ducks over here just like we come hunt coyotes out there. This argument will just go in circles. I seem to run into more "west river peckerheads" that run with sleds and cut fences than i do east river. But the worst seems to be out of state especially wisconsin.

If your doing ADC work that is of your choice and i understand that there is times when it needs to be done and I have engaged in ADC work myself. I'm simply saying if your going to do ADC work finish the job in a humanely manner as possible.

I hunt for a sheep rancher in MT every year that lost 620 lambs in one year before getting out of it and switching to cattle. I have dealt with ranchers that hate the coyote with every bone in their body and i can understand but that does not mean that your just eradicate them. As soon as we eradicated the coyote the same rancher would be complaining about the jackrabbits grazing down his pastures so i feel in a lot of respects some of the ranchers that i deal with are a little uneducated about how the food chain works.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

speaking of uneducated.............


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

East River Peckerwoods huh? i'm pretty sure that there is a lot of businesses in those small towns out west that would perish if it wasn't for pheasant hunters in the fall. hunters bring a lot of business out there. they don't only bring money to the businesses, but they bring a lot of money to all the landowners that post signs that say "lease hunting only." talk to those people that profit huge from east river peckerwoods and see what they think. for another thing, you can't assume everyone is an a$$ just beacause of what you've seen a few guys doing. personally, i usually make it out west about 3-4 times a year and i have always played by the rules. i work my a$$ off hunting plots because that is the only thing to hunt unless you are willing to pay $100 a day per gun. that's the only place in the state where you can find that many neon colored signs.

kase


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

ADC is a very valuable tool for managing coyotes AND beaver, it cannot and should not be looked down on, period. No matter what the method of harvest, arial, denning, cynide, calling, trapping, it is essential! Another thing, Rocky stated that I agree with, dead is dead. Sure I would not purposely be cruel to animals I harvest, but dead is dead no matter what the method.

Now on the flip side, I am not an ADC trapper, I will help neighbors when they ask but take no joy in harvesting an animal that I can not utilize. I fur harvest extensively (trap, snare and shoot) and love the challenge of trapping. It is an art and a skill that take many hours to become efficient at. Imagine getting an animal like a coyote to place its paw on an area in its own home the size of a handball or in other words the trap pan. It is a challenge to say the least! It is one that you have to be committed to, unlike hunting, which I also love to do. Once those set are in place, they MUST be checked regularily, rain, snow, freezing temps, illness, etc. they must be checked to do justice to the animal.

Okay I am off of my horse, and again just my 2 cents.

How many of you utilize the fur bearing animals that you harvest for more than just the hide? If so, what do you utilize, there is a market for more than just the fur.


----------



## mynameisbrad (Mar 3, 2005)

Well I use the hide, and then the feet my dog can chew on for days. The teeth make good cutting tools. If you cut the intestines just right you can use them as dryer hoses. The blood is drained and warmed for the cats. The meat is good if you cook it slow. If anyone needs recipes I have a few. Depending on the size of the animal, the sack will make a good coin purse. If you warm it up and blow in it like a baloon, it will stretch. I hope these techniques will be used by many, for the animal shall not be wasted.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

mynameisbrad

"Depending on the size of the animal, the sack will make a good coin purse."

I do not want one of those coin purses. I did not ever think I would have every heard that.

I just let them lay where they fall. I do not touch them or get too close.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

20 years ago, there were no neon signs. Then East River landowners started charging for pheasant hunting. So, all the guys that used to hunt for free back there started coming out here. Our place borders the grassland. Year after year we chase hunters off our place. SD law says we don't have to post our land, but we do anyway. If we don't, hunters think it is grassland and help themselves. We don't have the time to police it all the time. Every year, we find places where birds have been cleaned, gutpiles, gates left open, etc. We have had the same 2 guys hunt our place since the 60's. They no longer come here, because of the encroachment onto private land. I myself no longer hunt deer, because all I do is get myself so ****** off i finally decided to give it up. I have called the G&F. They come out, do an investigation, slap a few wrists and send them back east. Next year rolls around, and the same thing all over again. I used to live in a hunters paradise here, and I still do 11 months out of the year. I can ride for 10 miles from my house and never see another set of buildings. Wide open places, all the game a man could want. After hunting season starts, the land is completely devoid of wildlife. Pickup and fourwheeler tracks everywhere. In one of our pastures, we have a big hill that overlooks a huge section of the grasslands. Last fall, deer season opener, I sat on that hill and at one time I could see 8 pickups and 2 fourwheelers all moving at once. They chased deer from one draw to the next and back again. I saw ppl shooting from their pickups. 3 times, i went down and ran ppl off of our land. Then you wonder why East River Peckerwoods are not welcome out here. My observations on our local businesses that thrive off of hunting........the local bar is standing room only. As far as out of state hunters are concerned, East River hunters could learn some manners and how to behave from the out of staters. I have no problem with them. It is the cultural attitude that East River hunters have towards West River ppl that is the problem. Landowners that charge a fee for hunting,(which i do not), have every right to do that. It can be a hardscrabble existence out here, and if someone can make a few bucks off their place, good for them. As a hunter, I am fortunate to be in a position where I will never have to pay. In the future, everything out here will paid hunting only.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i am not saying that there is anything wrong with charging to hunt privately owned land. it IS their land and what they choose to do with it is totally up to them. all that i am saying is don't give everyone a bad name for what you have seen a few people do...please.

kase


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Rocky
Like the sign say trespassers will be shot survivors will be shot again. Put the fear of god into a few people and you'll see results. I think your going a little over board with the east and west thing but down in SD might be different than up here. but to say that the east guys do anything different than you guys do when you come over here is just ridiculous.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Rocky1958udnudn

You sound like a baby to me. If you think your the only one that deals with this kindof stuff and that the only people that do it are eastern folks then your just as narrow minded as the guys doing it. A few bad apples can ruin lots of things but you don't have to have a bad attitude about every guy coming out west to hunt. Attitudes like that get a person nowhere. If your giving up on deer hunting just because of a few dumba$$es then obviously you don't care that much about it, which leads to the guys that shoot anything with antlers, but we won't go there. Everyone has a right to hunt out west and landowners need to realize that stuff like this will happen just because there is always a few that are careless, but don't go labeling every hunter traveling out west to hunt "THEIR" states land.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yep


----------

